
"should be required reading for every SaaS founder & funder“ - The Developer CEO - irltopper
https://ww.teamwork.com/blog/peter-coppinger-developerceo-role-microconf/
======
irltopper
Hey guys, I recently gave a talk at Microconf and decided to be brutally
honest.

So far it's got great feedback like "great read on the evolution of @teamwork
- should be required reading for every SaaS founder & funder" (see
@irltopper).

I really hope this story resonates with some of you and you find the tips
useful.

~~~
ryduh
Hey there, I think the url you submitted is wrong. You're missing a w in www.
Here's a correct link:

[https://www.teamwork.com/blog/peter-coppinger-
developerceo-r...](https://www.teamwork.com/blog/peter-coppinger-developerceo-
role-microconf/)

Haven't read it yet, but I'm about to :)

~~~
irltopper
D'oh. Seems there's no way to edit the link. Might resubmit. Update: HN
doesn't let us edit or submit too fast but I did a bit of hackedy hack and the
link with "ww." works now. Thanks for the heads up!

------
andymoe
Corrected link: [https://www.teamwork.com/blog/peter-coppinger-
developerceo-r...](https://www.teamwork.com/blog/peter-coppinger-developerceo-
role-microconf/)

